

Ask HN: 4-Lua JVM implementations, which is best? - johnx123-up

1. Kahlua, a Lua Implementation for Java https://github.com/krka/kahlua2 (Old http://code.google.com/p/kahlua/ )
2. anlua, App Engine Lua, now featuring GAE and NGINX hosts https://bitbucket.org/xixs/anlua (Old http://code.google.com/p/aelua/ )
<i></i> BootStrApp http://boot-str.appspot.com/ , wiki engine with mods using aelua
3. Jill is an implementation of the Lua language, in pure Java http://code.google.com/p/jillcode/
4. Luaj, unique direct lua-to-java-bytecode compiling http://sourceforge.net/projects/luaj/<p>Which is best and why?
======
sitkack
I had the same question. Any results?

